# World of Tanks: PC-Games-Sonderheft zum Panzer-MMO / Vollversion auf DVD + Code für Spielwährung



## Petra_Froehlich (3. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *World of Tanks: PC-Games-Sonderheft zum Panzer-MMO / Vollversion auf DVD + Code für Spielwährung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: World of Tanks: PC-Games-Sonderheft zum Panzer-MMO / Vollversion auf DVD + Code für Spielwährung


----------



## Haniwa (3. Juli 2012)

Es wundert mich wie schmerzresistent die alle sind.

Man muss sich ja nicht nur mit der unfähigen, zergenden Spielermasse rumärgern, sondern auch noch das beknackte match-making ertragen.

Das war eimdeutig der Spielspaßkiller für mich


----------



## BitByter (3. Juli 2012)

Haniwa schrieb:


> Es wundert mich wie schmerzresistent die alle sind.
> 
> Man muss sich ja nicht nur mit der unfähigen, zergenden Spielermasse rumärgern, sondern auch noch das beknackte match-making ertragen.
> 
> Das war eimdeutig der Spielspaßkiller für mich


 das relativiert sich ein wenig, wenn man nicht alleine zockt. und in den höheren tiers auch wieder (zumindest das matchmaking)


----------



## Xeoh (3. Juli 2012)

an die Redaktion: Schweißt bitte die Codes und Zeitschrift ein oder macht den Code zum freirubbeln. Am besten alles. Sonst endet es wieder so, dass am ersten Tag gleich die Kiddies losrennen und alle Codes abfotografieren oder gleich im Laden einlösen. Die ehrlichen Käufer sind dann wieder nur die Leidtragenden. Danke


----------



## shippy74 (3. Juli 2012)

Also ich seh da alles andere als eine Vollversion,hab das mal bei Wikipedia gesucht:
Unter einer Vollversion versteht man ein Computerprogramm, das in vollem Funktionsumfang zur Verfügung steht. Dies bedeutet aber nicht, dass der Nutzer das Recht hat, das Programm beliebig zu verwenden oder zu verbreiten.

Also wo kann ich das Programm im Vollen Umfang nutzen wenn ich Geld für andere Fahrzeuge ausgeben muss um mithalten zu können???
Ich finde es nicht richtig,das diese Free2Play oder Pay2Win Games als Vollversion bezeichnet werden. In meinen Augen ist sind diese Clients  anderes als eine DEMO.  Eventuell sollte man da als Spiele Plattform / Forum mal anfangen zu Unterscheiden.


----------



## Skaty12 (3. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Also ich seh da alles andere als eine Vollversion,hab das mal bei Wikipedia gesucht:
> Unter einer Vollversion versteht man ein Computerprogramm, das in vollem Funktionsumfang zur Verfügung steht. Dies bedeutet aber nicht, dass der Nutzer das Recht hat, das Programm beliebig zu verwenden oder zu verbreiten.
> 
> Also wo kann ich das Programm im Vollen Umfang nutzen wenn ich Geld für andere Fahrzeuge ausgeben muss um mithalten zu können???
> Ich finde es nicht richtig,das diese Free2Play oder Pay2Win Games als Vollversion bezeichnet werden. In meinen Augen ist sind diese Clients  anderes als eine DEMO.  Eventuell sollte man da als Spiele Plattform / Forum mal anfangen zu Unterscheiden.


 
Also du musst kein Geld ausgeben, selbst wenn du die Tier X Panzer haben willst. Es dauert nur lang, oder du musst verdammt gut sein.
Überall meckert man, dass die Spiele so schnell fertig sind, und wenn man dann länger braucht ists auch nicht recht.
Meckerst du auch bei Battlefield 3, weil man sich da dieses Waffenpaket kaufen >kann<, es ohne aber länger dauert?


----------



## shippy74 (3. Juli 2012)

Mal erlich: in einem Online Game brauche ich weder ne Statistik noch irgendwelche frei schaltbaren Waffen um Spaß zu haben. Definiere mal bitte das "dauert lange"  oder "verdammt gut sein" ich kenn von den Free2play spielen nur die "Version" wo man Waffen eine begrenzte zeit hat,wenn man sie zb mit EXP kauft. Heist du kauft die Waffe mit EXP und wenn du keine zeit zum Spielen hast ist sie trotzdem nach ner gewissen zeit weg. Außer und nun kommen wir zu dem Punkt, man bezahlt echtes Geld dann hat man die Waffe wenn es gut läuft für immer. Bei ner Vollversion wo ich EINMAL Geld ausgegeben hab , hab ich die Waffe auch wenn ich 1 Jahr nicht Spiele. Auch hab ich alle Waffen IMMER so fern ich sie frei gespielt hab was in so einem Spiel in der Regel 1-3 Monate dauert. Für mich ist ne Vollversion ein Spiel wo ich einmal ne fest Summe hab die ich investiere und dann Spielen kann wie wann und wo ich will. Dazu kommt noch ein nicht zu verachtender Punkt: Ich hab die KOSTEN im Überblick da ich nur einmal Geld ausgeben muß.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (3. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Also ich seh da alles andere als eine Vollversion,hab das mal bei Wikipedia gesucht:
> Unter einer Vollversion versteht man ein Computerprogramm, das in vollem Funktionsumfang zur Verfügung steht. Dies bedeutet aber nicht, dass der Nutzer das Recht hat, das Programm beliebig zu verwenden oder zu verbreiten. Also wo kann ich das Programm im Vollen Umfang nutzen wenn ich Geld für andere Fahrzeuge ausgeben muss um mithalten zu können??? Ich finde es nicht richtig,das diese Free2Play oder Pay2Win Games als Vollversion bezeichnet werden. In meinen Augen ist sind diese Clients  anderes als eine DEMO.  Eventuell sollte man da als Spiele Plattform / Forum mal anfangen zu Unterscheiden.




World of Tanks ist nach unserer Definition eine Vollversion. Warum? Weil das Spiel voll nutzbar ist. Nach der obigen Interpretation wären selbst Battlefield 3 oder Skyrim oder Max Payne 3 keine Vollversion, weil eben optional zukaufbare DLC oder Premium-Services existieren (und erst die machen das Spiel ja "komplett").

Nur ein geringer Prozentsatz gibt tatsächlich Geld für Free2play-Browsergames und Client-MMOs aus. Das können mal 1-3 Prozent sein, in anderen Fällen ist die Quote nach unserem Kenntnisstand zweistellig. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss: 9 von 10 Leuten spielen komplett kostenlos. Das ist genauso wenig verwerflich wie "9 von 10 Leuten mähen ihren Rasen selbst - und einer drückt dem Nachbarsjungen einen Fünfer in die Hand".

Petra
PC Games


----------



## BitByter (3. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Mal erlich: in einem Online Game brauche ich weder ne Statistik noch irgendwelche frei schaltbaren Waffen um Spaß zu haben. Definiere mal bitte das "dauert lange"  oder "verdammt gut sein" ich kenn von den Free2play spielen nur die "Version" wo man Waffen eine begrenzte zeit hat,wenn man sie zb mit EXP kauft. Heist du kauft die Waffe mit EXP und wenn du keine zeit zum Spielen hast ist sie trotzdem nach ner gewissen zeit weg. Außer und nun kommen wir zu dem Punkt, man bezahlt echtes Geld dann hat man die Waffe wenn es gut läuft für immer. Bei ner Vollversion wo ich EINMAL Geld ausgegeben hab , hab ich die Waffe auch wenn ich 1 Jahr nicht Spiele. Auch hab ich alle Waffen IMMER so fern ich sie frei gespielt hab was in so einem Spiel in der Regel 1-3 Monate dauert. Für mich ist ne Vollversion ein Spiel wo ich einmal ne fest Summe hab die ich investiere und dann Spielen kann wie wann und wo ich will. Dazu kommt noch ein nicht zu verachtender Punkt: Ich hab die KOSTEN im Überblick da ich nur einmal Geld ausgeben muß.


 du magst auch ohne statistiken oder freischaltbare geschichten glücklich werden, allerdings bist du nicht der maßstab der welt. es gibt da draußen noch ca. 6 milliarden andere menschen.
zum spiel selber: wenn du dir für ingame-geld nen panzer kaufst, behältst du ihn auch... auch nach jahren.... soweit ich weiß gibt es auch keine krass besseren panzer für echtgeld zu kaufen. sollte mal ein besserer dabei sein ist es schlicht ein balancing-problem, welches behoben wird. es kommt auch vor, dass ein panzer komplett aus dem verkauf genommen wird.
und was kosten angeht: immer wieder süß, wieviele leute sich im spielebereich gedanken darüber machen wie andere (ihnen nicht bekannte) personen ihr geld ausgeben. das ist zwar sehr fürsorglich, aber komplett unnötig. jeder sollte selber wissen, wie er sein geld ausgibt, sich darüber hinaus nicht dafür rechtfertigen "müssen" und eine verantwortung für das eigene geld trägt eh jeder selber...
und nur der volsständigkeit halber: ich hab für wot noch keinen cent ausgegeben und komme trotzdem voran... nicht schnell, dazu spiele ich auch zu wenig, aber es geht...


----------



## Scharthak (3. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Mal erlich: in einem Online Game brauche ich weder ne Statistik noch irgendwelche frei schaltbaren Waffen um Spaß zu haben. Definiere mal bitte das "dauert lange"  oder "verdammt gut sein" ich kenn von den Free2play spielen nur die "Version" wo man Waffen eine begrenzte zeit hat,wenn man sie zb mit EXP kauft. Heist du kauft die Waffe mit EXP und wenn du keine zeit zum Spielen hast ist sie trotzdem nach ner gewissen zeit weg. Außer und nun kommen wir zu dem Punkt, man bezahlt echtes Geld dann hat man die Waffe wenn es gut läuft für immer. Bei ner Vollversion wo ich EINMAL Geld ausgegeben hab , hab ich die Waffe auch wenn ich 1 Jahr nicht Spiele. Auch hab ich alle Waffen IMMER so fern ich sie frei gespielt hab was in so einem Spiel in der Regel 1-3 Monate dauert. Für mich ist ne Vollversion ein Spiel wo ich einmal ne fest Summe hab die ich investiere und dann Spielen kann wie wann und wo ich will. Dazu kommt noch ein nicht zu verachtender Punkt: Ich hab die KOSTEN im Überblick da ich nur einmal Geld ausgeben muß.




Was man für Geld (Gold) kaufen kann (WoT):

- XP umwandeln --> anstatt einen Panzer zu leveln, kann man die Erfahrung mit einem anderen Panzer fahren uns umwandeln
- Credits kaufen --> extrem teure Umwandlung in ingame Währung. Wers macht ist selbst schuld ^^
- Premiumpanzer --> mittelprächtige Panzer (im gleichen Tier sind Standard Panzer mit vollem Equipment besser ... erheblich) die aber ne Ecke mehr ingame Währung einfahren ... gut zum farmen von credits
- Gold Equipment --> für Turniere interessant, sonst zu teuer und überflüssig
 - Goldmunition  -->  mehr Durchschlag, dadurch ne Ecke besser. Für Turniere und ClanWars ein muß, sonst überflüssig, weil zu teuer. Bringt aber Vorteile, vor allem, wenn man nicht weiß wo Schwachstellen der Panzer sind. Wer diese kennt, brauchts schlichtweg nicht.
- Premium Account -->  50% mehr credits und Erfahrung in jedem Gefecht ... lohnt sich, spart aber eigentlich nur Zeit. In hohen Tiers braucht es sonst einen lowtier Farmpanzer, um die höheren Panzer zu finanzieren (oder sehr gut sein ^^)

Was man hat, das hat man. Es verschwindet nichts, es sei denn man löscht den account (keine Ahnung, ob das überhaupt geht)


----------



## Scharthak (3. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Also ich seh da alles andere als eine Vollversion,hab das mal bei Wikipedia gesucht:
> Unter einer Vollversion versteht man ein Computerprogramm, das in vollem Funktionsumfang zur Verfügung steht. Dies bedeutet aber nicht, dass der Nutzer das Recht hat, das Programm beliebig zu verwenden oder zu verbreiten.
> 
> Also wo kann ich das Programm im Vollen Umfang nutzen wenn ich Geld für andere Fahrzeuge ausgeben muss um mithalten zu können???
> Ich finde es nicht richtig,das diese Free2Play oder Pay2Win Games als Vollversion bezeichnet werden. In meinen Augen ist sind diese Clients  anderes als eine DEMO.  Eventuell sollte man da als Spiele Plattform / Forum mal anfangen zu Unterscheiden.



Wer die Premiumpanzer fährt braucht entweder dringend und schnell credits, ist ein echter Fan eines Panzers ... oder sieht Selbstgeißelung als Hobby. Alle (also wirklich ALLE  ) Standardpanzer sind, voll ausgebaut, besser. Einziger Vorteil der Goldkisten ist der höhere Gewinn an Credits, also der ingame Währung. Sonst gibts nur Nachteile.


----------



## shippy74 (3. Juli 2012)

Ok, danke an alle für die Infos, dann ist dieses Game wohl die Ausnahme, was ich nicht wusste.


----------



## Scharthak (3. Juli 2012)

Kein ding ned 

Btw:  wer in einem guten Clan unterkommt, der kann sich das Spiel auch durch internen Goldgewinn über ClanWars oder Turniere finanzieren ... und zahlt trotz Goldzeugs nichts 
Da brauchts aber dann schon ein wenig Ehrgeiz, Zeitaufwand und Können.


----------



## Enterlein (4. Juli 2012)

Oho, echt super. Das habe ich noch gebraucht(noch 2&1/2Wochen Urlaub),habt aber auch lange dazu gebraucht.
(zuviel WoW-Mist gedruckt)
Ich werde sie mir gleich besorgen.Hoffentlich ist auch was über die Clankriege drin.
mfg Beelze


----------



## Dab0 (4. Juli 2012)

Scharthak schrieb:


> Kein ding ned
> 
> Btw:  wer in einem guten Clan unterkommt, der kann sich das Spiel auch durch internen Goldgewinn über ClanWars oder Turniere finanzieren ... und zahlt trotz Goldzeugs nichts
> Da brauchts aber dann schon ein wenig Ehrgeiz, Zeitaufwand und Können.


 das man gold beim clanwar verdienen kann kannst dir gleich abschminken
1. du musst nen clan finden der schon auf der karte ist und viel besitzt,was aber kaum passieren wird, den die sind maximal besetzt(ausser siehe punkt 2)
2. du musst wirklich !gut! sein,eher besser als GUT
dazu kommt der clanwarmodus bei wot is müll(meine meinung)


----------



## kdie (4. Juli 2012)

Scharthak schrieb:


> Was man für Geld (Gold) kaufen kann (WoT):
> .....


 
Es fehlen noch:
- Zusätzliche Garagenplätze kaufen - aus meiner Sicht sehr wichtig, wenn man mit mehreren unterschiedlichen Panzern fahren will
- Zusätzliche Kasernenplätze - Für Soldaten, die nicht im Panzer sitzen - finde ich eher unwichtig
- Ausbildung / Umschulung von Besatzung - gibts für Kredits und auch für Gold, dann zu jeweils 100 % - in höheren Tiers finde ich es wichtig
- Tarnanstriche für Panzer - Sieht lustig aus - aber brauchen.... ne
- Besatzung - Aussehen und Namen ändern - hier muss man schon ganz schön Hardcore WoT Player sein 

Ja es macht auch ohne Gold (Geld) Spass, aber in niedrigen Tiers nervt der MM "manchmal" ganz schön.


----------



## Dab0 (4. Juli 2012)

kdie schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch:
> - Zusätzliche Garagenplätze kaufen - aus meiner Sicht sehr wichtig, wenn man mit mehreren unterschiedlichen Panzern fahren will
> - Zusätzliche Kasernenplätze - Für Soldaten, die nicht im Panzer sitzen - finde ich eher unwichtig
> - Ausbildung / Umschulung von Besatzung - gibts für Kredits und auch für Gold, dann zu jeweils 100 % - in höheren Tiers finde ich es wichtig
> ...



 aber nicht wenn marder mit ratschbumm fährst


----------



## Raffnek30000 (5. Juli 2012)

wer darauf steht panzer zu fahren und nur einmal bezahlen will muss dann halt ca 70€ ausgeben. davon sollte man dann einen tier 8  goldpanzer kaufen und der rest geht dann für garagenstellplätze drauf. naja und ca 200 gold sollte man dann überlassen um festes equip zu entfernen, muss man aber nicht.

wenn man es so macht muss man kein geld mehr ausgeben und kann alles bis zu oberliga spielen. inklusive einen ganzen haufen panzer in der garage.


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Juli 2012)

Seltsamerweise läufts nimmer bei mir.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Nur ein geringer Prozentsatz gibt tatsächlich Geld für Free2play-Browsergames und Client-MMOs aus.
> 
> Petra
> PC Games



Also wo hast du den diese Info her?
Wenn selbst eine Firma wie EA in Zukuft auf eben so ein Model setzt muss da jede menge Kohle drin sein.
Diese sogenannten f2p Games sprießen wie Pilze aus den Boden. Da ist jede Menge Geld zu machen.

Also das finde ich jetzt echt totale falsch information. und wenn, dann bitte belegen. Also ich sehe das genau anders rum. Kann ich aber auch nicht belegen.

Aber wie gesagt, Big firmen gehen auf das Model, also wird es da auch eine menge zu holen geben.
Oder glaubst du wirklich die machen das für lau. Sorry, aber Scheuklappen mal weit, ganz weit weglegen.

Ihr selbst bringt fast monatlich ein Sonderheft zu RoM raus. Dazu noch etliche News zu f2p Titeln um uns dahin zu führen. Also auch Ihr springt da auf den Geld Zug auf.
Also da ist jede menge Geld mit zu machen.

Was ich allerdings sehr sehr gut von dir finde ist dieser Satz:

"Nach der obigen Interpretation wären selbst Battlefield 3 oder Skyrim oder Max Payne 3 keine Vollversion, weil eben optional zukaufbare DLC oder Premium-Services existieren (und erst die machen das Spiel ja "komplett")."

Es wäre super wenn PC Games das mal in kommende Bewertungen mit einbezieht. Für mich, aus Gamer Sicht, der Satz des Jahres. 
Damit würdet Ihr sowas von cool glaubhafter werden, gegenüber anderen Magazinen.

Sowas würde ganz stark von der Masse abheben und distanzieren.
Das wäre mal was.


----------



## Enisra (7. Juli 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Also wo hast du den diese Info her?
> Wenn selbst eine Firma wie EA in Zukuft auf eben so ein Model setzt muss da jede menge Kohle drin sein.
> Diese sogenannten f2p Games sprießen wie Pilze aus den Boden. Da ist jede Menge Geld zu machen.


 
Doch, die Rechnung stimmt schon, das gibt solche Formeln


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Doch, die Rechnung stimmt schon, das gibt solche Formeln



Wo bitteschön?  Link?  Beweise!

Momentan sehe ich das genau anders rum.


----------



## Hasamoto (8. Juli 2012)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Also du musst kein Geld ausgeben, selbst wenn du die Tier X Panzer haben willst. Es dauert nur lang, oder du musst verdammt gut sein.
> Überall meckert man, dass die Spiele so schnell fertig sind, und wenn man dann länger braucht ists auch nicht recht.
> Meckerst du auch bei Battlefield 3, weil man sich da dieses Waffenpaket kaufen >kann<, es ohne aber länger dauert?



Sorry aber das stimmt nicht
Du Must mit Premium Fahren wenn du Tier 9 oder 10 haben willst
Das problem ist nicht das die Erfahrung feht sonndern das Geld um die zu Finanzieren

Einfache rechnung
Ohne Premium Mit 3 abschüsse Eines Tier 9 panzers = 30000 Geld ( nicht Gold)
Mit Premium = 45000 Geld
Nach Abzüge Reperatur und Muni Kosten = ca 35000 insgesammt an abzügen

30000 ohne Premium - 35000 an abzügen = -5000 tros Sieg ( Panzer nicht finanzierbar )
Und beim Tier 10 panzer ist es noch teurer, da kann es sogar passieren das ihr tros Premium Sogar minus macht.

Also erzähl nicht so ein Blödsin


----------



## Dab0 (8. Juli 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Sorry aber das stimmt nicht
> Du Must mit Premium Fahren wenn du Tier 9 oder 10 haben willst
> Das problem ist nicht das die Erfahrung feht sonndern das Geld um die zu Finanzieren
> 
> ...


 
du rechnest hier nonsens
ja es stimmt t9 und t10 sind schwer finanzierbar mit oder ohne premium
ABER
man muss keinen € investieren um die hohen tiers zu erreichen/finanzieren, man brauch nur viel zeit(such einfach mal im wot-forum nach farmpanzern)


----------



## Enisra (8. Juli 2012)

Dab0 schrieb:


> du rechnest hier nonsens
> ja es stimmt t9 und t10 sind schwer finanzierbar mit oder ohne premium
> ABER
> man muss keinen € investieren um die hohen tiers zu erreichen/finanzieren, man brauch nur viel zeit(such einfach mal im wot-forum nach farmpanzern)


 
Naja, also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man aber mit Premium seinen Top-Panzer von sich aus Finanzieren, da kann man sich schon dran stören, auch wenn der Punkt das dennoch relativiert


----------



## Dab0 (8. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man aber mit Premium seinen Top-Panzer von sich aus Finanzieren, da kann man sich schon dran stören, auch wenn der Punkt das dennoch relativiert


nur bei guten runden 
t9/10 sind so angelegt das die schwer zu finanzieren sind


----------



## ING (8. Juli 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Wo bitteschön?  Link?  Beweise!
> 
> Momentan sehe ich das genau anders rum.


es muss nicht unbedingt widersprüchlich sein, die musst bedenken das die zahl der leute die ein f2p game ausprobiert massiv höher sein wird weils "erstmal" kostenlos ist. auch wenn dann nur ein kleiner bruchteil davon dann wirklich geld dafür ausgibt kann das immernoch ne millionen menschen sein die dann mehr geld ausgeben als 1 milllion käufer eines normalen vollpreistitels.

was mich mal interessieren würde inwiefern sich das auf den handel zwischen pcg und publisher auswirkt. ich kann mir vorstellen das die pcg (bzw. computec) sonst einen batzen geld hinlegen muss um ein spiel als heft-vollversion vertreiben zu dürfen. bei f2p titels müsste es eigentlich doch genau anders rum sein weil die pcg so neue kunden ins spiel bringt.

mich würds jedenfalls nicht wundern wenn in zukunft bald nur noch f2p als heft-vollversion rauskommen.
f2p ist die zukunft


----------



## Hasamoto (8. Juli 2012)

Dab0 schrieb:


> du rechnest hier nonsens
> ja es stimmt t9 und t10 sind schwer finanzierbar mit oder ohne premium
> ABER
> man muss keinen € investieren um die hohen tiers zu erreichen/finanzieren, man brauch nur viel zeit(such einfach mal im wot-forum nach farmpanzern)


 
Auch da muss ich wiedersprechen

Du gehst davon aus das du Raum Hast für fehler , also das du mal 2 oder 3 runden verlieren kannst.
Genau das hast du ebend nur wenn du vorher Premium hast,
Jemand der Kein Premium hat wird nichtmal in der lage sein genug Geld zu erfarmen um ein Tier 9 überhaubt kaufen zu können geschweige den zu finanzieren.

Zeit ist vollkommen egal
Wenn du mit jeder runde Minus machst ist es egal wieviel zeit du hast du kannst den nesten panzer nicht kaufen

Und billige panzer als farmpanzer einzusetzen ist auch alles andere als Produktiv,
Dann muste min 5 runden mit dem Farmpanzer machen um überhaubt die reperatur und die Munizion einen Tier 9-10 dir leisten zu können.

Also wer WOT spielen möchte ,MUSS zwangsläufig Premium machen, da führt garkein weg dran vorbei

Und wenn du jetzt sagst das stimmt nicht solltest du mal WOT spielen, denn ich gewinne den eindruck das du das spiel nicht gespielt hast sondern alles nur hörensagen ist


----------



## filefool (8. Juli 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Auch da muss ich wiedersprechen [...]


 
Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten aber was du schreibst ist Blödsinn. Ich zocke mit 4 Freunden seit der Beta vor über einem Jahr. Zeitmäßig investieren wir alle ziemlich gleich viel (ca 6-8 Stunden pro Woche). Und einer meiner Kumpels hat, seit er das Spiel installiert hat, noch keinen einzigen Cent ausgegeben. Trotzdem hat er einen Tier X schweren Panzer und einen Tier IX mittleren Panzer in der Garage stehen. Er hat zwar nur eine Nation gespielt und auch da nur eine Linie im Technologiebaum, aber mit seinen restlichen Tier 5 und 6 Panzern hat er keine Probleme die Dickschiffe zu finanzieren.

Ich selbst habe mir zwischendurch immer wieder mal ein Premiumkonto gegönnt. Andernfalls hätte ich nicht alle Nationen ausprobieren können, da zu viel Zeit für eine einzige draufgegangen wäre.

Abgesehen davon macht das Spiel auch in niedrigeren Tiers Spaß. Einer meiner Zockerkollegen hat bei Tier 5 einfach aufgehört, weil ihm die Gefechte und Fahrzeuge dort am besten gefallen.

edit: Und um zu überprüfen wie lange ich das Spiel schon spiele kannst du gerne meinen Nick in WoT suchen. Deiner ist nämlich nicht auffindbar ^^


----------



## Keschnarf (9. Juli 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Auch da muss ich wiedersprechen[..]


Das Recht sei Dir gegeönnt. 



Hasamoto schrieb:


> [..]
> Du gehst davon aus das du Raum Hast für fehler , also das du mal 2 oder 3 runden verlieren kannst.
> Genau das hast du ebend nur wenn du vorher Premium hast,[..]


Auch mit Premium gehen Dir irgendwann die Credits aus, wenn Du zu oft in einem T10 verlierst. Ohne Premium mußt Du halt einfach nur mehr Farmrunden machen, als mit. (->mit mehr Zeit geht es also)



Hasamoto schrieb:


> [..]
> Jemand der Kein Premium hat wird nichtmal in der lage sein genug Geld zu erfarmen um ein Tier 9 überhaubt kaufen zu können geschweige den zu finanzieren.[..]


Wieso sollte er nicht in der Lage sein genug Geld zu erfarmen um einen T9 überhaupt kaufen zu können? Weil man mit Premium gigantischen 50% mehr Credits bekommt? Das bedeutet nur, dass der ohne Premium halt 50% länger braucht um die Credits zusammen zu bekommen (->mit mehr Zeit geht es also)



Hasamoto schrieb:


> [..]
> Zeit ist vollkommen egal
> Wenn du mit jeder runde Minus machst ist es egal wieviel zeit du hast du kannst den nesten panzer nicht kaufen[..]


Zeit ist eben nicht egal. Klar, wenn man natürlich immer nur den T10 fährt hast Du recht, aber selbst mit Premium kann man sich keinen T10 auf Dauer leisten, wenn man nur den T10 fährt...



Hasamoto schrieb:


> [..]
> Und billige panzer als farmpanzer einzusetzen ist auch alles andere als Produktiv,
> Dann muste min 5 runden mit dem Farmpanzer machen um überhaubt die reperatur und die Munizion einen Tier 9-10 dir leisten zu können.[..]


Da schreibst Du ja selber, dass man "nur 5 Runden mit dem Farmpanzer" braucht um Reparatur und Munition eines T10-Panzers bezahlen zu können. Damit hast Du Deine Aussage:


Hasamoto schrieb:


> [..]
> Zeit ist vollkommen egal[..]


selber widerlegt.



Hasamoto schrieb:


> [..]
> Also wer WOT spielen möchte ,MUSS zwangsläufig Premium machen, da führt garkein weg dran vorbei[..]


Das stimmt aber auch nur dann wenn man es einfach und bequem haben möchte und nicht, wie Du selber schreibst, pro Runde mit dem T10-Panzer fünf Runden mit einem Farmpanzer fahren will.



Hasamoto schrieb:


> [..]
> Und wenn du jetzt sagst das stimmt nicht solltest du mal WOT spielen, denn ich gewinne den eindruck das du das spiel nicht gespielt hast sondern alles nur hörensagen ist


Ich spiele WoT selber. Zwar noch nicht so lange und auch nicht so viel, aber für meine Aussagen brauche ich keine zig T10 Panzer in der Garage sondern einfach nur ein bisschen Logik und simple Mathematik.


----------



## Dab0 (9. Juli 2012)

meine 2 vorredner ham ja alles zu dem thema gesagt
meine erfahrung von 13k matches seit der beta disqualifiziert mich ja das beurteilen zu können


----------



## Scharthak (11. Juli 2012)

Dab0 schrieb:


> das man gold beim clanwar verdienen kann kannst dir gleich abschminken
> 1. du musst nen clan finden der schon auf der karte ist und viel besitzt,was aber kaum passieren wird, den die sind maximal besetzt(ausser siehe punkt 2)
> 2. du musst wirklich !gut! sein,eher besser als GUT
> dazu kommt der clanwarmodus bei wot is müll(meine meinung)



Danke für das Kompliment 

zu 1:  Wie gesagt, Können und Ehrgeit braucht es da schon - und Zeit. Aber die Clans suchen eigentlich immer Leute, da viele immer mal wieder inaktiv werden und einige auch bleiben. Da ist aber durchaus was drin. Rede da ein wenig aus Erfahrung 

Müll ist ein wenig übertrieben. Aber trotzdem stark verbesserungswürdig. Allerdings ergibt es, zusammen mit Turnieren und ESL, die besten Matches. Die Random-Gefechte sind da erheblich nerviger, zumal man Sieg und Niederlage nur bedingt beeinflussen kann.

Btw, in der ESL ist es derzeit auch noch relativ einfach, Erfolg zu haben. Die Sonntags-Go4WoT Cups bringen bis zum 8. Platz 100€ fürs Team. Nicht viel, man braucht Gold für Munition ... aber immerhin.

Ich habe nun das Privileg, bei einem recht guten Haufen zu sein. Aber mit Job, anderen Hobbies und Interessen, laufe ich da recht erfolgreich. Meine "Einnahmen" sind auch weit über Durchschnitt. Aber man kann durchaus in 1-2 Monaten knapp 30.000 Gold plus 100-200€ durch ESL und Turniere einfahren. In guten Zeiten des Clans kamen noch bis zu 9.000 Gold/Woche durch ClanWars dazu.
Auch wenn das eher der ganze Eisberg als nur die Spitze ist - mit erheblich weniger kommt man auch ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## Peredor (19. Juli 2012)

*Zurück zum Heft...*

Ich habe mir das Heft gestern gekauft. Trotz 5000 bisher absolvierter Gefechte in WoT hab ich mal den Geldbeutel gezückt. 
Und ich muss sagen: Mit dem Heft habt ihr Euch keinen Gefallen getan. Es strotzt vor Fehlern.
Beispiele:
- S.9, Extrakasten Punkt 7: Sparen Sie Munition. "Zweitens kostet Sie jeder Schuss Erfahrungspunkte..." 
 Seit wann das denn? Munition kostet Silver Credits. 
- S.24, Grafik. Die Grafik stammt von der offiziellen HP, die Quelle ist aber mit "Quellexxxxxx" angegeben.
- S.32, Extrakasten. C.Holowaty preist seinen Leichte-Panzer-Tip an, den A-20. Abgebildet ist aber ein Leopard.
- S.36, Extrakasten. T.Putzki von WG lobt den PzKpfw IV, abgebildet ist ein PzIII
 An beiden Kästen prangt wohl der Panzertyp, der die jeweils besprochene Panzerklasse verdeutlichen soll. Ist unglücklich ge-layoutet. Bei den Klassenguides zu schweren Panzern und Panzerjägern stimmt der abgebildete Panzer mit dem im Extrakasten empfohlenen Panzer überein (Tiger, Hetzer).
- einige Rechtschreibfehler

Was mich weiter "stört" bzw. stutzig macht: 
- Online kann ich keinen Test von WoT durch PC Games finden, für die gedruckten Ausgaben müßte ich mal mein Archiv durchforsten. Kann mich aber dunkel nur an eine Preview erinnern. Kein Test des Spiels aber ein Sonderheft ist es euch wert? Irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen. 
- C. Holowathy empfiehlt den Hetzer als Tip. Ernsthaft? Den TD den ein Großteil der Spieler für einen der schlechtesten TDs überhaupt hält? Ja, auf dem Papier sieht er stark aus. Aber in der Realität ist das Ding wirklich nicht der Bringer. Wieviele TDs hat der Autor denn probiert und mit wievielen Matches? Der Marder II oder die StuG III sind objektiv gesehen die wesentlich besseren TDs. Ist eine subjektive Meinung des Redakteurs. Aber eine ziemlich seltsame, wie ich finde 
- Was mir auch fehlt ist eine Erwähnung der ganzen Mods, die es gibt. Und davon gibt es eine Menge... nicht nur Skins. Gerade für Anfänger gibt es sehr praktische Mods für z.B. das Fadenkreuz oder die Minimap.
- Ebenfalls kritisch sehe ich, daß häufig auf ingame-Gold eingegangen wird, aber der Bezug zum harten Echtgeld fehlt. Ihr könntet ruhig schreiben, daß der Ausbau eines Moduls aus einem Panzer (z.B. Ansetzer) je nach Umrechnungskurs auch mal gerne 4 Cent kostet. Stattdessen steht da 10 Gold. Mir fehlt einfach die Verknüpfung zum Geldbeutel, versteht ihr? Stattdessen wird mit ingame-Währungen jongliert. 

Mir drängt sich beim Lesen des Hefts der "Heisse-Nadel-Eindruck" auf. Oder habt ihr es vielleicht sogar von extern produzieren lassen und ihr setzt nur euren Namen drunter? Das Niveau einer normalen PC Games Ausgabe wird hier imho deutlich unterschritten. Layout, Typos und Textqualität sind nicht auf eurem üblichen Niveau. 

Ach ja, mein Bonuscode war nicht mehr gültig. Das Heft war nicht eingeschweißt und vermutlich hat sich irgendein Kamerahandykiddie den Code abgeknipst. Auch ein dicker Schnitzer, wie ich finde. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Peredor,

danke für dein Feedback - wir geben das in jedem Fall an die Autoren weiter, versprochen.



> Online kann ich keinen Test von WoT durch PC Games finden, für die gedruckten Ausgaben müßte ich mal mein Archiv durchforsten. Kann mich aber dunkel nur an eine Preview erinnern. Kein Test des Spiels aber ein Sonderheft ist es euch wert? Irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen.



Passt super zusammen. Machen wir sehr häufig - es muss nicht immer WoW und Diablo sein. Wir hatten in der Vergangenheit auch Hefte zu Metin 2, Cabal, dazu natürlich Runes of Magic, aktuell World of Tanks, demnächst League of Legends usw. Wenn wir sehen, dass ein entsprechendes Interesse vorhanden ist, dann gehen wir so ein Projekt an.



> Ach ja, mein Bonuscode war nicht mehr gültig. Das Heft war nicht eingeschweißt und vermutlich hat sich irgendein Kamerahandykiddie den Code abgeknipst. Auch ein dicker Schnitzer, wie ich finde.



Bitte schreib mir eine Mail (petra.froehlich@pcgames.de) - wir schaun mal, ob wir was tun können.

Petra
 PC Games


----------



## Peredor (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Petra,

danke für die Antwort. 
Im offiziellen deutschsprachigen Forum tobt auch gerade eine heiße Diskussion über die Qualität des Heftes.
Link
Und der Redakteur C. Holowathy stellt sich der Diskussion. DAS ist die richtige Einstellung. Lob an die Redaktion, großer Sport!

Gruß,
Peredor


----------



## JabberwockyGE (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo PC-Games

Ich bin mal mächtig entäuscht und auch sauer. Hab mir zwei Ausgaben des WoT-Sonderhefts geholt und kann nun keinen Bonuscode einlösen.

Es war mein erstes Heft (und wohl das letzte) und heute hab ich hier gelesen das es Normal ist das die Hefte weder eingeschweisst werden noch der Bonuscode sonst geschützt wird. Hab es ja beim Kauf selbst gesehen.

Ganz ehrlich, wer so "DUMM" ist und seine Hefte so ausliefert gehört verklagt.  Jeden einzelnen Bonuscode kann man doch nun in die Tonne kloppen. Schönen Dank PC-Games


----------



## Dauerkathetertraeger (19. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen

Spiele ebenfalls schon lange Wot und habe mittlerweile auch schon fast 10000 Gefechte da sieht man so einiges...

Viel was im Heft steht ist riesen Mist 
Aber das werden die alten Hasen von Wot auch sicher wissen..

Wodrauf ich eigendlich raus wollte ist, dass bei mir ebenfalls der Code nicht geht
Wohl der nette Opi anner Tanke seinen Notizblock und nen Stift dabeigehabt...
Finde ich nicht schön..Warum Schweisst man so Ausgaben mit Extras nicht ein?
Oder macht ein Feld, wo man den Code freirubbeln muss..

Naja eine 2. Ausgabe werde ich mir nun nicht für den blöden Code kaufen.. schade

Ach und @ Peredor

- S.9, Extrakasten Punkt 7: Sparen Sie Munition. "Zweitens kostet Sie jeder Schuss Erfahrungspunkte..."
Seit wann das denn? Munition kostet Silver Credits. 

Natürlich kosten dich dies Ep, je mehr Schüsse du triffst desto mehr bekommst du... 


Das wars von mir,

Greets,
Dauer


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (19. Juli 2012)

JabberwockyGE schrieb:


> Hab mir zwei Ausgaben des WoT-Sonderhefts geholt und kann nun keinen Bonuscode einlösen. Es war mein erstes Heft (und wohl das letzte) und heute hab ich hier gelesen das es Normal ist das die Hefte weder eingeschweisst werden noch der Bonuscode sonst geschützt wird. Hab es ja beim Kauf selbst gesehen. Jeden einzelnen Bonuscode kann man doch nun in die Tonne kloppen. Schönen Dank PC-Games


 

Keine Panik - einfach eine Mail an redaktion@pcgames.de schreiben, den Fall schildern und alles wird gut.

Solche Codes sind seit vielen Jahren in den Heften enthalten. Wenn tatsächlich mal eine Nummer am Kiosk rausgeklaut wird (auf welchem Weg auch immer - wir haben schon die unglaublichsten Dinge gesehen), dann ist das zwar ärgerlich, aber es hält sich wirklich im Rahmen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (19. Juli 2012)

> Finde ich nicht schön..Warum Schweisst man so Ausgaben mit Extras nicht ein? Oder macht ein Feld, wo man den Code freirubbeln muss.



Löst das Problem nicht (ich geh nicht ins Detail, will mitlesende Spitzbuben nicht "inspirieren").



> Naja eine 2. Ausgabe werde ich mir nun nicht für den blöden Code kaufen.. schade



Ist auch nicht notwendig - einfach eine kurze Mail an redaktion@pcgames.de. Die Kollegen vom Service sind auf alle Notfälle vorbereitet.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## ING (19. Juli 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Löst das Problem nicht (ich geh nicht ins Detail, will mitlesende Spitzbuben nicht "inspirieren").


 wie wäre es mit einem altmodischen kopierschutz? statt dem eigentlich gutscheincode gibts im heft erstmal nur nen code für ne seite auf pcg, nach der eingabe kommt eine abfrage ala "nenne das 5te wort auf seite 44 im heft" oder "welches spiel ist auf seite 15 zu sehen" usw. danach gibts erst den eigentlichen code, evtl. sogar direkt vom vertreiber der ja schon die nötige infrastruktur hat um codes sicher generieren zu können.

ist ratz fatz programmiert, lediglich die fragen müssen jedesmal manuell eingegeben werden


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (20. Juli 2012)

ING schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem altmodischen kopierschutz? statt dem eigentlich gutscheincode gibts im heft erstmal nur nen code für ne seite auf pcg, nach der eingabe kommt eine abfrage ala "nenne das 5te wort auf seite 44 im heft" oder "welches spiel ist auf seite 15 zu sehen" usw. danach gibts erst den eigentlichen code, evtl. sogar direkt vom vertreiber der ja schon die nötige infrastruktur hat um codes sicher generieren zu können. ist ratz fatz programmiert, lediglich die fragen müssen jedesmal manuell eingegeben werden


 
Wenn es tatsächlich ein großes Problem wäre, würden wir es so oder ähnlich lösen.

Solange es bei Einzelfällen bleibt, schalten wir den Leserservice ein.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## gangolf (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo PCGames Team.

Das WOT Heft hat auch mich neugierig gemacht. Leider ist es anscheinend mit der heissen Nadel gestrickt worden. Die Karten Guides sind in Ordnung, allerdings sind hier inzwischen mehrere Karten offline genommen worden. Im Heft wird nicht auf die Auto Lader Funktion der Franzosen und Schnellfeuerkanonen der anderen Nationen eingegangen, ausserdem bleibt die französische Artillerie komplett aussen vor.

Was mich aber am meisten stört: Nirgends wird im Heft darauf hingewiesen, daß der Gutscheincode für Gold und den Premiumaccount für drei Tage nur für den EU Server funktioniert. Wenn man also einen Russischen oder Amerikanischen Account besitzt, sind die Codes leider wertlos.
Lässt sich hier ein Code Tausch durchführen?

Die Qualität der PC Games war immer ein Hauptkaufgrund, aber hier ist leider einiges schiefgelaufen. 
Ich würde mich freuen von Ihnen zu hören Frau Fröhlich.

Mit freundlichem Gruß 

Gangolf


----------



## baumcrsn (22. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe mir das Sonderheft gekauft und bin aus dem Staunen garnicht mehr heraus gekommen. Ohne Flamen zu wollen oder den Zeigefinger zu heben: Stellenweise sehr schlecht recherchiert und wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal Korrektur gelesen. Ein, zwei Beispiele:
- Seite 30 Foto: einen T-34/76 als A-20 bezeichnet
- Seite 36/37 einen PzKpfw IV als PzKpfw VI zu bezeichnen ist ein netter Dreher, aber den PzKpfw III/IV als PzKpfw III/VI zu bezeichnen...
- Seite 9ff das Munition Erfahrungspunkte kostet - eigentlich Credits / Silber 
- Die beste Kanone für einen T29 bzw. T32 soll eine 90mm Kanone sein? Dieses Rohr hat zwar zwei entscheidende Vorteile denen aber zwei gravierendere Nachteile gegenüberstehen. Auf (beispielsweise) dreihundert Meter nutzen mir Feuergeschwindigkeit und Treffergenauigkeit bei einem, sagen wir mal, Tiger als Ziel weniger, weil man da nicht so genau auf einzelne Module zielen kann. Außerdem prallen die Granaten eher vom gegnerischen Panzer ab. Lieber nehme ich da die 105mm Kanone und habe damit mehr Chancen dem Gegner ordentlich weh zu tun als, mal kurz anzuklopfen. Denn durchschlagen die die Panzerung tut das dem Bösewicht richtig weh!

Kartenkunde:
- El Halluf Die Scoutrouten, wie beschrieben, werden dort so gut wie nie genutzt, denn das ganze Tal ist quasi eine Todeszone. Der Hauptteil des Gefechts spielt sich im Norden ab, ABER schnelle(!)  Panzer versuchen häufig entlang des Flußmündung im Osten zur gegnerischen Basis zu fahren. Dabei nutzen sie jeweils den toten Winkel, weil die Ecken des Flußbettes von der jeweiligen Basis kaum einzusehen sind.
- Ensk: Sehr viele Panzer versuchen sich oft genug entlang des Bahnhofes / der Bahnsteige. 
- Himmelsdorf: Die von Ihnen beschriebene Todeszone in der Mitte bietet sich geradezu an, dort mit ein, zwei Kameraden vorzurücken. Kaum ein Gegner erwartet, dass dort jemand hindurch kommt - aber es funktioniert immer wieder...
- Karelien: Der Sumpf ist durchaus als Todeszone anzusehen, dennoch gilt hier das Gleiche wie bei Himmelsdorf
-Komarin & Moor: diese Karten wurden (vorerst) mit dem Patch 7.4 aus dem Spiel genommen.

Außerdem stand irgendwo in ihrem Heft, dass eine Karte nur 1 Quadratmeter (?) groß ist.

Ich könnte noch einiges mehr schreiben können, doch das würde den Rahmen hier sprengen!


----------



## StockInsAug (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich der Kritik (leider) nur anschließen. Abgesehen davon, das der Code nicht funktioniert (womit ich schon fast gerechnet habe), habe ich mit so vielen inhaltlichen und Rechtschreifehlern nicht gerechnet.

Teilweise wurden einfach nur Tabellen kopiert ohne diese zu überarbeiten:
S.53 Module für Panzerjäger, im zweiten Teil der Tabelle steht: Top-Qualifikationen für Artilleristen - diese Tabelle wurde einfach von S.47 kopiert

Oder der Tipp: Hetzer auf S. 52. Zuerst wird die 7,5cm Kanone empfohlen, dann aber 10,5cm Munition eingepackt.

Auf S. 51 ist noch ein Platzhalter im Text "...Beispiel die Karte "Abbey" auf Seite XX an...."

Ich könnte noch mehr Beispiele bringen. Stellt sich die Frage, warum das Heft nicht lektoriert wurde?


----------



## KilleroO (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin eigentlich seit langem ein überzeugter pc games Leser besonders die Wow hefte waren immer richtig gut gemacht und Hilfreich. Allerdings muss ich zus diesem Heft zum ersten mal an negatives denken das grade an meinem Lieblingsgame.
-mehrere Panzervergleiche sind absolut unsinnig allein schon der Vergleich zwischen maus und e 100 hat bei mir für einen Lachkrampf gesorgt da der e 100 deutlich schlechter ist. Zwar in der Geschwindigkeit besser aber dafür ist die Maus der 10er mit der  besten Panzerung und und hat eine anständige Kanone der E100 ist wenn nur mit goldmunition zu fahren da er sonst an der Front überall apprallt. schließe mich sonst allen vorwürfen der Vorschreiber an ich bin enttäuscht aber ich hoffe das dies ein einzelfall bleibt. Es ist für Anfänger besonders für die ganz neuen Teilweise gut glaube allerdings das einige sehr enttäuscht sinfd wenn sie nen hetzer fahren und nicht fronta durch nen T 4 durchkommen Bsp B1.
- zudem sind bei den zwei ausgaben die ich gesehen habe sehr viele Druckfehler enthalten.

-viele Abbildungen falsch Bsp seite 53(oben)wird aus einem KV1  ein T-34.

-Die Empfehlung mit dem hetzer ist zwar für den Chefredakteur gut aber für die meisten anderen reinerSchwachsinn da wäre der Pzjg 1/ Marder 2 ein deutlich besserer Vergleich, da diese sich wie richtige Panzer Zerstörer spielen.

-Im t7 Schwere Panzervergleich wird der T29 Nichtmal angesprochen! Obwohl der T29 der beste 7er Heavy ist! Dies ist keine subjektive Meinung das ist eine sehr verbreitete meinung wenn man zb. bei mir im Clan fragt welcher ist der beste 7er heavy kommt immer T29 raus! Allerdings wird im vergleich der von der Leistung her sehr nahe Tige/Tiger P angesprochen.

-Noch einen weiter lachkrampf bekam ich bei dem vergleich der tier 9er Schweren Panzer, dieser Vergleich ist völliger Schwachsinn! der Is 8 ist derschlechteste 9er aktuell den  man kommt mit den meisten 7/8/9 panzern selbst im Stock zustand Frontal durch.  In meiner subjektiven meinung ist der ST I der beste 9er allerdings werden die meisten spieler für VK ausf P oder e 75 stimmen ( eigene erfahrung!).

+ Die Karten Guides sind für neue spieler eine große Hilfe.

+ Viel hilfe in den Guides fürs schießen, richtige Stellung etc. 
Am ende Kann ich sagen bis aufdie gravierenden Fehler eigentlich ein Teilweise gut gemachtes Heft.


----------



## Gorlom (29. Juli 2012)

muss da leider auch mal meinen Senf zu abgeben, Seite 29 betreffend dem Funkverkehr:
1 sieht A ist korrekt aber kann die info nicht an 2 weiter geben da seine funkreichweite nicht weit genug reicht. Das einzige was hier korrekt ist, ist das 2 infos an 4 geben könnte wenn er denn was "sehen" könnte.
Um Informationen weiter geben zu können mus der Empfänger in Sendereichweite des Panzers liegen.
Ich hoffe ich habe da so einge graue Zellen zum Grübeln gebracht, schaut es euch einfach mal genau an!!!


----------



## speec (5. August 2012)

Tja mein Code geht auch nich.... ärgert mich...


----------



## s3bish (13. August 2012)

Wenn ich die Kommentare lese, wird meine Befürchtung bestätigt, dass dieses Spiel wohl zu 80% von Panzernarren und Freaks (hier nicht beleidigend gemeint) gespielt wird.
Weshalb ich es nichtmal ausprobieren werde, aber euch viel Spass wünsche!


----------



## Stingshot22 (14. August 2012)

s3bish schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Kommentare lese, wird meine Befürchtung bestätigt, dass dieses Spiel wohl zu 80% von Panzernarren und Freaks (hier nicht beleidigend gemeint) gespielt wird.
> Weshalb ich es nichtmal ausprobieren werde, aber euch viel Spass wünsche!


 
Also das mit den Panzernarren und -freaks kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mich interessiert der Hintergrund nicht die Bohne und die Meisten, die ich im Spiel kenne, ebenso wenig. Ich würde es eher umgekehrt ansetzen: 80% Normalos und 20% Panzernarren. 
Dabei muss ich aber festhalten, dass im offiziellen Forum größten Teils die Narren unterwegs sind und die Normalos meistens garnicht wissen, dass eben jenes Forum existiert, bzw es nicht nutzen.

Die Meisten befassen sich erst mit der Materie, wenn der Lieblingspanzer mal wieder grundlos generft bzw. der Hass-Gegner mal wieder grundlos gebufft wird, was eigentlich in jedem Patch massenhaft vorkommt. Und dann befassen sie sich auch nicht weiter darüber hinaus.

Davon ab, dass der ClanWars-Modus recht finanzlastig und schlecht getimed und geregelt ist, wird die gebotene Weltkarte (Europa, Nord- & Westafrika) fast ausschließlich von russischen Clans und Allianzen beherrscht und Neueinsteiger haben kaum eine Chance.
Zwar laufen EU-, RU- und NA-Server getrennt von einander, aber im CW-Modus kommen alle zusammen.

Also beschränkt sich die WoT-Karriere eines durchschnittlichen Spielers auf die ätzenden Random-Gefechte (15 Fremde gegen 15 Fremde) und die ein oder andere Kompanie (Team gegen Team).


----------



## Thethingagain (18. August 2012)

Was regen sich denn alle über das Free2Playmodell auf. Ich spiele WoT seit der Beta, war Alpha und jetzt Closed Betatester bei WoP und finde das System funktioniert prächtig. Ich habe mir aus reinem Komfort schon 2x 180 Tage Premium geholt damit die Grinderei schneller geht und ich mir mehrere Tier IX und X Panzer leisten kann (schon über 5000 Battles) und ich finde das war mir die 100 Euronen wert. Ich habe auch noch drei Premiumpanzer (Tier 3 Pak, T-59 und Ram) die aber im Vergleich zu den Panzern gleichen Tiers alles andere als "Pay to win" sind - die sind maximal durchschnittlich. Der grosse Vorteil der Premiumpanzer ist nur, dass die Rep/Muni-Kosten sehr niedrig und die eingefahrenen Gewinne proportional wesentlich höher sind. Das sind also nur Farmhelfer die die Finanzierung der hohen Tiers (unsäglich hohe Rep/Munikosten pro Match)ermöglichen.  Ich kenne aber genug Leute die auch Tier IX-X fahren und kein Premiumaccount nutzen - die investieren halt dann mehr Zeit (die ich nicht so habe) in niedrigeren Tiers um Geld für die Instandhaltung der Grossen Biester zu haben (Tier V - VII werfen auch ohne Premium gut Geld ab). Was viele "Pay2Win"-Nörgler nicht bedenken ist dass Leute wie ich ja das Spiel am Leben erhalten damit die anderen umsonst ihren Spass haben!!!! 

Zum Thema Goldmuni muss ich sagen, wenn man wie ich hauptsächlich Random und nicht Clanwars spielt, trifft man höchst selten Goldmunibenutzer. Wenn man von Goldmuni getroffen wird ist der Treffersound anders (ein helles Geräusch). Ich hab schon oft erlebt dass das sogar ein Nachteil ist: Jemand wird von Goldmuni getroffen, der posted Spieler XXX schiesst Gold und schon stürzen sich alle in der Nähe auf ihn und jede Arty im Umkreis pickt sich den heraus - mit einem rauchenden Wrack als Ergebnis


----------



## Diola (26. August 2012)

Bin ich durch ein Wurmloch gerutscht? 
Wird hier tatsächlich das völlig verrissene Heft(siehe WOT-Forum) erneut nach kurzer Zeit angeboten?


----------



## Diola (26. August 2012)

Lieber Fanboy der mir erstmal ein Minus geben musste, auch ich mag das Spiel. Nur die Comm leider gar nicht. Wieso nur?!


----------

